# Achat iPod touch USA



## ghaf (9 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai une amie qui peux m'acheter mon iPod touch aux USA et me l'envoyer ou emmener en France.
Je voulais savoir si je risque d'avoir des problèmes d'incompatibilités ou pour une utilisation en France/Europe?

Merci,

Ghaf


----------



## VFred (9 Septembre 2008)

Hello,

En principe non. Tu n'auras qu'à changer la langue.
Le miens viens de Singapour, aucune incompatibilité


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2008)

ghaf a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai une amie qui peux m'acheter mon iPod touch aux USA et me l'envoyer ou emmener en France.
> Je voulais savoir si je risque d'avoir des problèmes d'incompatibilités ou pour une utilisation en France/Europe?
> ...



Absolument pas, mais par contre la douane peut contrôler le colis ...


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2008)

Si ton amie le fait passer (le Colis) comme une lettre...à la poste (la douane ça marche pas), non, la douane ne craindra rien...

Maintenant, il n'y aura pas franchement de risques, et puis il y a toujours la case restauration...alors fonce! 

-------------------
Petit rappel, vous n'aurez aucune excuse si vous ne suivez pas le Keynote live ce soir à 19h00 sur MacGé ici:
http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## fandipod (9 Septembre 2008)

PAs de problème de compatiblité!!!


----------



## BioHazard (9 Septembre 2008)

Et au niveau de la garantie?


----------



## fandipod (10 Septembre 2008)

PAs de problème!!  Apple a une garantie Mondiale!


----------

